# Miranda Fanclub



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeeeeeep that's right, all haters will be labeled as Tyeforces. >;D

President:

Me :B

Vice-President:

AndyB

Members:

John102
Nikoking
Cornman
Bdubs
Silverstorm
Conor
Cryindarkness
coffeebean!
Ricano4life
Mr. Hobo
Pear40
Tom
Nook
Samwich
Hatsumiku
Pootman
AverageSean
animalX
Bacon Boy
Anna
OddCrazyMe
Zexion
Jojo
Gerardo
Ben Dover
Captaj
Djman
Technoxmaniac
Draco Roar
Sinep1
KnightLordCo
Roblox
PurelyYoshi
flabbergasted
Fitzy
Nadnarb
TravisTouchdown
Away
Nintenmad

The pitiful Tyeforces... tsk tsk:

Blue Alaine

sign up!


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

MEEEEEE


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, now all we need is an avatar like the grawr fan club  .


----------



## PaJami (Aug 17, 2009)

I call being biggest fan!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 17, 2009)

A tyeforce?  Well that's terrible.  I'll sign up.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 17, 2009)

Good good.
This was needed


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Okay, now all we need is an avatar like the grawr fan club  .


It should be Dragonite  ^_^


----------



## Conor (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll sign : D


----------



## Princess (Aug 17, 2009)

*joins*


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

She's so awesome!!!! Sign me up!!! =D
I love you all <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 17, 2009)

She's my wife, my chicken noodle splosh, and my ho-melete/lemon cake/ lemonazi/slut muffin/ hooker boots/whore cake. Sign me up


----------



## Princess (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm making the avatar now.  Me and John are making them.


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm making the avatar now.  Me and John are making them.


I was making a userbar


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owait, my bad xD.  But yeah, going to work on it while drinking LEMONADE.  Awesome or what?


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

Lemons are so sexy.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it should be Zoey. Signed.


----------



## Pear (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't really know Miranda, but I don't want to be called a Tyeforce, so sign me up!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 17, 2009)

Gee wiz, a awesome club. I'll join, where do I sign?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Gee wiz, a awesome club. I'll join, where do I sign?


Welcome to the club, Tom.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

hmmm....i dont wanna be a tyeforce! fine i'll join 2. ALL HAIL MIRANDA AND HER ARMY OF LEMONZ!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> hmmm....i dont wanna be a tyeforce! fine i'll join 2. ALL HAIL MIRANDA AND HER ARMY OF LEMONZ!


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE CAKE IS A LIE!1!!!!1!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE MUST SAVE THE LEMONS!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

```
[img]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/lemonyavatar.png[/img]
```

Dooonneee


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

<3


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ```
> [img]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/lemonyavatar.png[/img]
> ```
> 
> Dooonneee


w00t


----------



## SamXX (Aug 17, 2009)

I'ma join dis


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll join!  Miranda rocks!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ```
> [img]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/lemonyavatar.png[/img]
> ```
> 
> Dooonneee


i'll put it in my sig instead.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda has a fan club now?  :O

AWESOME!

*Joins*


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2009)

Meh, since all the cool kids are. B)


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 17, 2009)

Crash there's an error. The c in coffeebean! is capitalized in the list. IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE LOWERCASE! /RAEG


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Meh, since all the cool kids are. B)


I feel the love...

And the avatar is awesome <3


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Crash there's an error. The c in coffeebean! is capitalized in the list. IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE LOWERCASE! /RAEG


fix'd


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

so wut do we do in this club?


----------



## 4861 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll join


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> so wut do we do in this club?


worship my awesomeness.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.

Crash. Don't make me do what I desperately want to do >:|


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fien >:l


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miranda hates Pok


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kthanxbi


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

then lets make a mareep sig then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd like to join.


----------



## Pear (Aug 17, 2009)

Lemony goodness.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda is so bitter and has the sourest personality of anyone I've ever eaten.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

It's either Zoey or Mareep.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> It's either Zoey or Mareep.


a sig with BOTH mareep and zoey then.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

It'd be more like a sig with Penguins, Unicorns, Breaking Benjamin, Mareep, Zoey, and lemons :r


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> It'd be more like a sig with Penguins, Unicorns, Breaking Benjamin, Mareep, Zoey, and lemons :r


even better.


----------



## Anna (Aug 17, 2009)

yessss


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Miranda is so bitter and has the sourest personality of anyone I've ever eaten.


I'm bitter? and have a sour personality D:

And yes, Master Crash knows me so well <3


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to think LP was your favorite band so, not that well xO


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is...it's like a close tie. Depends which side of the bed I wake up on.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay, cuz i remember reading something on that top 3 bands topic and LP wasn't included in it :0


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah...I realized that after I left the thread but was too lazy to go edit. I still wanna marry Chester <3 And the Chief. <3


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that bald agent dude? =p


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg yes and him!!! 
So I have 2 of my favorite things tattooed on me...I need to catch up.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Moe? =O

I will join to avoid beatings.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOES!!! *eats burritos* omnomnomnom


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2009)

I demand to be an honorary member of awesomeness!


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I demand to be an honorary member of awesomeness!


But of course!!!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I demand to be an honorary member of awesomeness!


You got it Uncle Tyler :0


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I demand to be an honorary member of awesomeness!


Master Crash has denied your demand  :O 

Or not...


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Put me on that list!


----------



## Nightray (Aug 17, 2009)

Sign me up. I made her a FC on Velo, I should be in this one too =)


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woooooooooo!


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 17, 2009)

*Signs*


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Put me on that list!


I have a fan who I don't even know!! WOOO!!!


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me special.


----------



## Numner (Aug 17, 2009)

What's a tyeforce?


----------



## Princess (Aug 17, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> What's a tyeforce?


*lightning flashes*
The most dreaded thing on TBT..said to be the most horrid creature to ever lurk on these forums..


----------



## Numner (Aug 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yey
It's not me!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He snugs in a snuggie too :X .


----------



## Numner (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_> <_<
*takes off snuggie*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

reminds me


I have to go revive my fan club


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snuggies show ur butt. srysly, theres a hole in the back. i remember seeing a woman in those commercials....


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a butt flap? O:
rofl


----------



## Numner (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm
Do we have cookies?


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 17, 2009)

can i join?


----------



## djman900 (Aug 17, 2009)

ill join


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 17, 2009)

*joins*


----------



## djman900 (Aug 17, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> *joins*


good maniac


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 17, 2009)

i want to . i dun wanna turn into a tyeforce :O


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 17, 2009)

BTW how come every1 hates tyeforce?
some1 enlighten me plz cuz ive been gone 4 awhile


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 17, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> BTW how come every1 hates tyeforce?
> some1 enlighten me plz cuz ive been gone 4 awhile


Everyone hates him for his diehard Nintendo Fanboy instinct and his love of all new Sonic games, with deep hatred for the older ones. 

He annoyed me a lot after he announced to us all he was bi.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he annoyed everyone with that xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

Tye's gay, not bi.

He said girls turn him off


----------



## Numner (Aug 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye's gay, not bi.
> 
> He said girls turn him off


No wai.
Is he a light?


----------



## Miranda (Aug 17, 2009)

Less about Tye...more about me.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Less about Tye...more about me.


oh yeah... ALL HAIL MIRANDA


----------



## Princess (Aug 17, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Less about Tye...more about me.


All ur avvis r so kyoot<3


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 18, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means you're famous


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess I'll join.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 18, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. All lemons do silly.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 18, 2009)

*joins*


----------



## Elliot (Aug 18, 2009)

I Guess I will. Join =] Never been in a fan club before. Might as well join =)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

Didn't i eat like 4 of your kids?


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 18, 2009)

eh i will join anything 4 a mod


----------



## Numner (Aug 18, 2009)

Where was the Grawr one?


----------



## Conor (Aug 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Where was the Grawr one?


Got closed a while back.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2009)

I made an MFC HQ. Here's the link.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm joining


----------



## Miranda (Aug 19, 2009)

It says it doesn't exist?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Where was the Grawr one?


It's in the deep chambers of The Bell Tree somewhere, I wanted to start it back up but everyone decided the miranda fan club, which is fine because Miranda rocks.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2009)

odd closed the forum down. darn


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 19, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> It says it doesn't exist?


Odd doesn't delete topics. He moves them to a deep, dark chamber where no-one can reach them.

Although how he puts them there is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

What about a Nigel FC?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> What about a Nigel FC?


..ehh, i think he had one already...


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whar it be man?


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Aug 19, 2009)

Yah Sure I join =]


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iono.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it died.

Not enough members.


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

I must find a good FC ):


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate her


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I hate her


I saw we trap him inside a giant lemon.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... or summon the killer lemon.


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bounchickawowow


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew he'd sink so low... :O


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's give him his cumupits.

HAHAHA

I feel empty now ):


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ONE TOUCHES ME


----------



## fitzy (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*touch*


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fitzy...

You have the Aids now.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o:

*Touches Numner*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell my mommy that you Raped me like a savage animal


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think ANYONE would want to rape you.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ano, yer mommy _ is _ a savage animal.


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you would know.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , Im Handsome


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you want to be raped?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
_
No._


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, that's funny.
That's how you were concieved.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His mommy told him that!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OWNAGE IN AISLE 4!


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

Let's get back to the thing

MIRANDI


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 19, 2009)

can I still join?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

flabbergasted said:
			
		

> can I still join?


ANYONE can join! :glasses:


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your fantasies to yourself man. =X


----------



## fitzy (Aug 19, 2009)

OSH-
I HASn't JOINED YET. D:

*joins*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why are you touching me now -- OMG COFFE WANTS TO TOUCH ME !!!! Its because im hot that everyone wants to do it x) fftopic:


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you like 9?


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

People *censored.9.10*, your giving blue what he wants.

And - still not joining -


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No , 7 !


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

*No.*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

Miranda is awesome. :/\


----------



## Princess (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue I think peeka was looking for you..


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Blue I think peeka was looking for you..


Peeka ? The b00m one?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Miranda is awesome. :/\


LIAR


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't control what I think! :U

Stop trying to be like the Government.


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl

Imagery xD

And opinions are opinions.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , Im George Washington


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're Congress.

"_You will want Government controlled Health Care!_"
"No, not really."
"_Damn._"

All hail Miranda! =D


----------



## Princess (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shutup already?


----------



## Horus (Aug 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SRSY


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew no.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww poor you , make me sad


----------



## Princess (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


srsly.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the *censored.3.0* up.

You're the most annoying prick ever.


----------



## Numner (Aug 19, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew.
Glad I didn't win that.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fat Quagmire


----------



## fitzy (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey *censored.3.0*ing douche.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've been meaning to ask:

Why does Miranda like Lemons so much?  :r


----------



## Miranda (Aug 19, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I've been meaning to ask:
> 
> Why does Miranda like Lemons so much?  :r


My first thing I remember eating was a lemon...and ever since then I have loved them <3 They're my favorite!

And I love you all!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 19, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 19, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemons are da bomb. 8D


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'd rather touch myself, thanks =x


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

I have proof that Miranda is a pokemon, even if she doesn't know what pokemon it is.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have proof that Miranda is a pokemon, even if she doesn't know what pokemon it is.


You've done it now... Oh dear...
It was nice knowing you Silver


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im with miranda there i LOVE eating lemons


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 20, 2009)

i wanna join D:


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have proof that Miranda is a pokemon, even if she doesn't know what pokemon it is.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have proof that Miranda is a pokemon, even if she doesn't know what pokemon it is.


<big><big><big><big><big><big>O__O</big></big></big></big></big></big>
oh hell nah


----------



## fitzy (Aug 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm not dead!


----------



## Miranda (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> i'm not dead!


You just keep thinking that...by the way you're getting blood in my clubhouse.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll join.
Also, two things.

1. The man in the straight jacket
2. You just lost the game.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm scared.....


----------



## Miranda (Aug 20, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'll join.
> Also, two things.
> 
> 1. The man in the straight jacket
> 2. You just lost the game.


NOOOOO DO NOT WANT THE MAN IN THE STRAIGHT JACKET!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 20, 2009)

Hm... Silver hasn't been on lately,  How was the killing miranda? xP.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hm... Silver hasn't been on lately,  How was the killing miranda? xP.


He made great chew toys for my kitties =) see how happy they are
http://www.youtube.com/v/LCJcu1_buiw


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww


----------



## melly (Aug 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O the 1st cat looks just like mines 
the lost twin is finally found


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 20, 2009)

mind if my dog has some of that chew toy of silver xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm still alive, you know....

I'm just missing my right arm, most of my right ear and the back left part of my brain.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 20, 2009)

count me in =D


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm still alive, you know....
> 
> I'm just missing my right arm, most of my right ear and the back left part of my brain.


woah, holy god, what did those cats DO to you?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm still alive, you know....
> 
> I'm just missing my right arm, most of my right ear and the back left part of my brain.


Atleast those kitties have new chew toys!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're bigger than the vid makes them out to be.

<big><big>MUCH</big></big> bigger.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are beasts. Vicious beasts. And I love them <3


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 20, 2009)

are those really your cats? lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I atleast have my brain back?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brain?

ZING!


----------



## Miranda (Aug 20, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> are those really your cats? lol


Yes those are really my cats.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't know what one is.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played. o:<


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 20, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bean in the straight jacket? :3


----------



## Numner (Aug 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
No ones speaks of it!


----------

